#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Ccr1036 - travando pppoe

## victorlkx96

*Opa pessoal!*


Primeiramente meu cenário, tenho um *CCR1036-2S+*, fazendo concentrador PPPOE, com aproximadamente 1100 sessões ativas, Fazendo apenas PPPOE e com OSPF ativo, consumo máximo em pico 1.9Gbps, CPU em 38% máximo.


Estou enfrentando o seguinte problema, quando a CCR tem uma perda de sessão instantânea de 150+ clientes PPPOE, ela simplesmente trava, tendo que reiniciar fisicamente, pois acessando ela, não adianta, todas interfaces apresentam "unknown".


Alguém já passou por isso, devo ampliar para um CCR 1072 ou outro equipamento, oque aconselham ?

----------


## Jellison

Amigo, infelizmente as CCRs tem essa falha mesmo!
Eu tive recentemente o mesmo problema quando chegou a 1200 clientes PPPoE.
Notifiquei o suporte da Mikrotik e eles reconheceram que é um bug do router e que isso foi corrigido na versão 6.47.
Eu geralmente atualizo para as long-terms, mas dessa vez tive que ir para a Stable, porque temos 6 concentradores na nossa rede.
Aqui a solução foi essa, não tinha como trocar todas as CCRs, então, conforme foram atingindo os 1000 clientes, fui atualizando para a versão Stable.
Até o momento o problema não voltou a acontecer, parece ter resolvido mesmo.

----------


## brunocemeru

Se vc faz nat na mesma coisa está aí seu problema. 
Faz nat separado,vai dar sobre vida ao seu equipamento.

----------


## Danusio

tenho aqui uma 1036 também, o nosso problema é quedas nos logins, muitos peer-disconect, solução, deixamos a ccr apenas como o core da rede e fizemos um ospf para um servidor dell, o servidor dell ficou apenas para o concentrador pppoe, resolveu 90% das quedas pppoe, detalhe no servidor dell foi instalado o sistema mikrotik e compramos a licença L6.

----------


## victorlkx96

> Amigo, infelizmente as CCRs tem essa falha mesmo!
> Eu tive recentemente o mesmo problema quando chegou a 1200 clientes PPPoE.
> Notifiquei o suporte da Mikrotik e eles reconheceram que é um bug do router e que isso foi corrigido na versão 6.47.
> Eu geralmente atualizo para as long-terms, mas dessa vez tive que ir para a Stable, porque temos 6 concentradores na nossa rede.
> Aqui a solução foi essa, não tinha como trocar todas as CCRs, então, conforme foram atingindo os 1000 clientes, fui atualizando para a versão Stable.
> Até o momento o problema não voltou a acontecer, parece ter resolvido mesmo.


Vou tentar fazer o mesmo que você atualizar ela para um versão Stable pra ver se normaliza isso, talvez não preciso trocar de CCR.

Se arrumar pra mim também, aviso aqui no forum  :Smile:

----------


## victorlkx96

> tenho aqui uma 1036 também, o nosso problema é quedas nos logins, muitos peer-disconect, solução, deixamos a ccr apenas como o core da rede e fizemos um ospf para um servidor dell, o servidor dell ficou apenas para o concentrador pppoe, resolveu 90% das quedas pppoe, detalhe no servidor dell foi instalado o sistema mikrotik e compramos a licença L6.


Engraçado nunca tive esse problema aqui, de disconnect, mas bom saber, caso aconteça, tu já passaste uma solução, obrigado.

----------


## victorlkx96

> Se vc faz nat na mesma coisa está aí seu problema. 
> Faz nat separado,vai dar sobre vida ao seu equipamento.


Uso CGNAT na mesma RB, vou da uma pesquisa como separar os dois, até então não tinha pensado nisso. podes ser também!

----------


## brunocemeru

Então amigo.
Aqui meu cenário wra parecido com o seu.
A CCR1036 tem 1650 clientes conectado hoje nela.
Antes de tirar o Nat e desativar a contract acontecia quedas de grupos de clientes em um certo local e afetava quem estava do outra lado do bairro.Local onde a rede estava ok.
Isso acontece porque determinados grupo de clientes pode está no mesmo CORE ,quando topa derruba quem estiver nele.
Para mim colocar um CGNAT separado ajudou muito.O processamento que estava na casa de 75% foi para 25%.
Sendo que hoje tenho mais clientes no equipamento e trânsito mais banda.

----------


## Jellison

Complementando, a informação dos amigos de separar também ajuda e muito!
Faz total diferença!
O problema em que eu comentei ocorre da seguinte forma, segundo a Mikrotik:

Nossa CCR somente como concentrador para 1300 clientes pppoe, ao ocorrer qualquer anomalia que ocasionasse a queda de uma quantidade de mais ou menos 15 clientes ao mesmo tempo, ela pulava de 30 - 35% pra 90 - 100% e travava feio!
Você até conseguia acessar ela as vezes, mas os comandos não aplicavam, e algumas vezes nem mesmo o reboot!
A solução imediata na época, foi dividir em 2 (tinhamos mais uma CCR), fizemos isso primeiro porque a versão 6.47 estava na versão testing, então era muito arriscado colocar em produção.

Depois da atualização, temos uma CCR1036 8g2s+ como concentrador para 1600 clientes pppoe rodando tranquilo e processamento no horário de pico chegando a 50%.

O e-mail informando a falha veio da própria mikrotik e após a versão 6.47, aqui resolveu.

Abraço amigos, espero ter ajudado.

----------


## Nks

Tbm tive problemas quando coloquei 1100 PPPoE ativo, dava uns bug, processador um pouco alto, ate travava as vezes!

Resolvi aqui usando um Dell virtualizado com o mikrotik CHR que ja é 64bits, e reconhece memoria acima de 2Gb de ram, no caso deixei com 4Gb de ram. A placa de rede, to usando uma intel PCI X520-DA2 com duas portas SFP+

Nunca mais tive problemas, roda liso no CHR o trafego bate 1.5Gb/s de banda o processador fica em 15%, detalhe fazendo CG-NAT nela.

O legal de vc usar ambiente virtualizado eh que da pra por servidor de DNS, e tbm speedtest e minha conexao no msm Dell, logicamente em outras maquinas virtuais!

Detalhe, o hypervisior to usando Proxmox que é gratis!!

----------


## jrdecezere

Recomendo a quem tiver com problemas em seus servidores PPPoE MikroTik a utilizarem o Accel-PPP, segue um bom curso de Accel-PPP, http://cursoaccelppp.com.br

----------


## raumaster

O RouterOS oferece recursos pra evitar tudo isso daí, só saber usar. Num concentrador PPPOE se você desativa a tabela de conexões (conntrack) e não fazer regras no firewall, a RB ganha demais em CPU. Só que aí se vc precisar de usar alguma regra que use o Firewall, não tem como, é limitar o numero de clientes em concentradores diferentes. Deixa regras de proteção de firewall numa caixa secundária, DNS faz um recursivo de verdade em outro equipamento e apenas aponta o IP nos seus clientes e deixa o concentrador sem NAT, cuidando só da autenticação e controle de banda.

----------


## wld.net1

Bom dia! atualmente estou com esse mesmo problema. Tenho aqui 1036 com 1000 usuários + nat, já estou providenciando uma caixa para o cgnat pra ver se resolve

----------


## Danusio

aqui tambem uso cgnat, mas as quedas de pppoe só reduziu após ter instalado o mikrotik em um servidor xeon e ele ficou como o concentrador pppoe com ospf.

----------


## wld.net1

boa tarde! removi o nat da caixa e estou vendo se ainda vai ter desconexões

----------


## avatar52

Se não tem NAT nesse BNG, é altamente recomendado que também desative a conntracking. Tome cuidado com o kind usado em Queue, ele também influencia muito no uso de CPU.

----------


## JulianoVB

Olá pessoal!

um ótimo 2023 a todos!

Nos dias de hoje temos a versão 7 do ROUTER OS!

Alguém sabe dizer se este BUG foi resolvido na nova versão 7.6 ESTABLE? 
Obs.: hoje 01/01/2023 na versão 6.48.6 Long-term o BUG ainda permanece!!!

....
"Na minha opinião creio que seja alguma falha NO PROJETO do próprio HARDWARE. não sendo o sistema o problema!!!"
HOJE tenho uma CCR-1009 7G 1C 1S+ RODANDO COM 1200 Clientes, (Tive que recolocar no lugar da 1036) o CPU estava por volta de 65% na ccr-1009, quando resolvi colocar a CCR-1036 ... processamento caiu pra 14% a 17% no horário de pico!!
... ocorre que a 1036 na mesma versão do sistema e com as mesmas configurações já tive 5 desconexões em massa nos últimos 3 dias!

Se alguém tiver alguma novidade conta ai pra gente!!!

a CCR-1036 já esta atualizada para a versão 7.6 ESTABLE, ocorre que estou com medo de devolver pra produção!!!

----------


## Danusio

recomendo vc comprar uma licença MK e instalar em um servidor, ou larga o mikrotik e instalar o accel em um servidor.

----------

